

Guy Steele: Musical and Mathematical Design of Square Dance Singing Call[video] - quesebifurcan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_TqFOyYYmc

======
anigbrowl
This is _fascinating_. I cannot stand country music, but the structural
concepts are equally applicable to the forms of dance music that I _do_ like.

